
Show HN: Add Amazon Echo to Your Flask Apps - johnwheeler
https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-ask
======
johnwheeler
Hi everyone!

Flask-Ask is a Flask extension that makes building high-quality Alexa skills
for the Amazon Echo easier and much more fun.

Like Flask, a decorator-based API routes requests to functions. Alexa request
arguments (known as slots) are automatically mapped to function parameters.
Data types and default values and specifiable and speech assets can be saved
into templates.

Flask-Ask works with Zappa, if you want to deploy to AWS Lambda.

Next up, we're working on a state machine to make building conversation
easier.

Flask-Ask has full documentation, and a full set of tutorial videos along with
a 5-minute quickstart available at AlexaTutorial.com

Thank you!

